# Hello Brethren



## Dave in Waco (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Brethren from David Johnson, Master Mason from J.H. Gurley Lodge #337 in Waco, TX.


----------



## Raven (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello, Bro. Dave
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome Brother Dave!


----------



## JTM (Feb 16, 2010)

welcome.  travel well.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bro dave if you wanna grab a bite to eat sometime let me know


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 16, 2010)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> Bro dave if you wanna grab a bite to eat sometime let me know



We'll have to do that some time Bro. Tim.


----------

